# Loud Vibration and shaking in 4wd only



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Ok, I have the 2005 quad cab, short box, auto, CTD. When the truck is in 4wd only the truck just shakes and vibrates upon acceleration. Last week the dealer put new front axel u-joints in. Same problem. They didn't even drive it to see what it was doing before or after the new parts. So today I take it back, again no drive. They ordered a new front drive shaft with all new u-joints and say they will call when the parts are in to repair it.
What ever happened to a real mechanic that didn't just throw parts at it, but actually took the time to find the actual problems?????????
Ok, rant over.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

Wow, no road test before and after?. They are NOT mechanics, just stealership Part Replacement Technicians. For reasons like this I only use dealerships for warranty, sometimes not even that! If they don't fix your truck right when you go back, go in:realmad:and thenbecause they've really screwed you around with laziness as their only excuse!


----------



## CityGuy

Just some thoughts but it sounds like the front drive shaft may be bent out of alinment?


----------



## BigDave12768

Sounds like the drag link is gone


----------



## BigDave12768

Hamelfire;733446 said:


> Just some thoughts but it sounds like the front drive shaft may be bent out of alinment?


Wouldnt he feel that all the time? not just in 4x4.


----------



## CityGuy

BigDave12768;733516 said:


> Wouldnt he feel that all the time? not just in 4x4.


Not if its the shaft for his 4x4. in 2x the front shaft would not be being used.


----------



## fatboy

So you demanded you money back for the first NON- repair RIGHT?????
if work is performed on your truck and the problem isn't fixed why would you pay????
If a plumber came to your house to fix a leaking pipe and when he asked to get payed the pipe was still leaking would you pay him??


----------



## BigDave12768

Hamelfire;733533 said:


> Not if its the shaft for his 4x4. in 2x the front shaft would not be being used.


Yeah but they still spin in 2x. Dont they?


----------



## CityGuy

BigDave12768;734050 said:


> Yeah but they still spin in 2x. Dont they?


I'm not 100% sure about in the dodge But I know or a fact the the chevy 4x4 shaft( the one from the transfer case) does not spin unless it is in 4x4. Thus explaining whay it would make noise in 4x4.


----------



## DBG

The front shaft spins all the time due to the fact that the hubs are constantly locked. I just had this problem. Truck would vibrate 20-30mph in 2wd and all the time in 4wd. Front shaft had a bad joint in it.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Thanks for all the responses. The front shaft spins regardless of locked in or not on this truck. Also, I didn't pay for the last repair and still have extended warranty on the truck for another 25k miles. The vibration is there in 2wd but way worse in 4wd. As far as shaft aligment it was "within spec". RIGHT!! We'll see after the parts come in. They just changed all of these in August 2008.


----------



## elite1msmith

mechanics , are not much more than parts changers sometimes


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Does the vibration change when on snow vs dry pavement???


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

DAFFMOBILEWASH;734614 said:


> Does the vibration change when on snow vs dry pavement???


Nope. It is the same no matter what I drive on. The only difference is 2wd or 4wd.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Ever tried to used 4 LO looking for differences. Could be a bearing in the transfer case. I remember a Ford Exploder a friend of mine had at his shop with a comparable noise issue. Ended up being a bearing in the case, after way too many hours of tinkering.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

DAFFMOBILEWASH;735514 said:


> Ever tried to used 4 LO looking for differences. Could be a bearing in the transfer case. I remember a Ford Exploder a friend of mine had at his shop with a comparable noise issue. Ended up being a bearing in the case, after way too many hours of tinkering.


It's the same in Lo and Hi 4wd.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

*Update*

After the last trip to the shop for this back in Jan. they decided I needed a new front drive shaft and all new u-joints. I called the other day as it is REALLY bad now, they say they will not get these parts MAYBE by March 26th. WTF??? Can you not just change the u-joints? They say they ordered a new complete shaft with joints already installed as that is how Chrysler wants it done????????????? WTF???????:realmad:


----------



## 24v6spd

I guess if they wan't to be "parts replacers" it is o.k as long as it is under warranty and on their dime. But as far as the ammount of time they are taking to remedy the problem, It is totally unacceptable.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Maybe by April now....MAYBE:angry::angry:
It is now doing it in 2wd too... Can hardly stand to drive it.


----------



## MJD82

just a thought but have you checked tranny or t-case mounts? with the stress of plowing it will put more strain on the tranny mount if the mount is bad it will cause a vibration any time you are moving it will intensify in 4wd


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

MJD82;770244 said:


> just a thought but have you checked tranny or t-case mounts? with the stress of plowing it will put more strain on the tranny mount if the mount is bad it will cause a vibration any time you are moving it will intensify in 4wd


I am heading out to wash everything down, so I will climb under there and see what's what.. Thanks


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Everything is tight. The dealer just called and said the shaft is in early, so bring it in asap.
So I will call them back to get it in... Wish me luck that this is the only problem it has...


----------



## 2003ctd

So what was it? Mines doing the same thing


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Goes to the dealer tomorrow. I told them to keep it this time till it is 100% RIGHT!!!
I think it is internal in the transfer case. The rear drive shaft u-joints are bad againi as well. They will be changing them again too.payup


----------



## 2003ctd

Dodge Plow Pwr;772773 said:


> Goes to the dealer tomorrow. I told them to keep it this time till it is 100% RIGHT!!!
> I think it is internal in the transfer case. The rear drive shaft u-joints are bad againi as well. They will be changing them again too.payup


Yea these dodge love to eat u-joints, my 2003 just rolled 170,000 and I believe its on its 4th set of rear u-joints and it's 6th set up front!! Thought my vibration problem was the front u-joints, replaced them but its still there... Im thinking the ones on the front shaft are bad now!! I think its time to get rid of it!!


----------



## RichG53

YAA !! Dodge in the Garage............


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Got it back yesterday and climbed under there to take a look see. The front shaft was replaced as an entire assembly. Totally different type of shaft with flanges that is nothing like the old one was..
As far as I can tell the vibration is gone...at least for right now. Hopefully we get the snow they are calling for this weekend and then I will know for sure. I have changed the rear drive shaft u-joints 4 times at 100K. This truck is not babied or really beat on, just used like a truck should be. 
The stealer tried to get another $100 deductable from me. I said, no way it is still the same problem they were throwing parts at in December. Not my fault they had to wait 3 months for parts. The funny thing is it was the same ticket number from the last time it was in there.:angry::angry: STEALERS!!!!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

2003ctd;772841 said:


> Yea these dodge love to eat u-joints, my 2003 just rolled 170,000 and I believe its on its 4th set of rear u-joints and it's 6th set up front!! Thought my vibration problem was the front u-joints, replaced them but its still there... Im thinking the ones on the front shaft are bad now!! I think its time to get rid of it!!


Yes sir!! We changed the front axle joints first and that was not the problem. I wouldn't get rid of it. Changing the joints is less than 1 payment of a new one. Besides it is just getting broke in.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

****update****

Ok after a little driving my problem has worsened beyond belief. While accelerating the truck vibrates and shakes so bad it drives you nuts. They put new joints in it and a new trans. STILL there!! When you let off the pedal and coast it goes away as soon as there is no load and coasting. Touch the pedal and you are back to vibrations galoure. The steering wheel vibrates so much your haands go numb after driving for 20 minutes. I am guessing it to be a rear pinion bearing or such. Of course they will not check that yet as they think it is something else. I am about to get rid of this as I can't even drive it as to me it is unsafe.:realmad:


----------



## BigDave12768

Dodge Plow Pwr;780579 said:


> Ok after a little driving my problem has worsened beyond belief. While accelerating the truck vibrates and shakes so bad it drives you nuts. They put new joints in it and a new trans. STILL there!! When you let off the pedal and coast it goes away as soon as there is no load and coasting. Touch the pedal and you are back to vibrations galoure. The steering wheel vibrates so much your haands go numb after driving for 20 minutes. I am guessing it to be a rear pinion bearing or such. Of course they will not check that yet as they think it is something else. I am about to get rid of this as I can't even drive it as to me it is unsafe.:realmad:


I would start looking for a Buy Back. Do you have all problems documented? But if you touch pedal and all the vibrations come back. That means you motor or tranny/transfer case are lose


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Very well documented as well as letters to Chrysler regarding this issue. Needless to say I am getting pissed off... I may just buy a FORD!:yow!:


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Got the truck back yesterday. They first replaced the rear u-joints and the vibration was still there. So they then ordered a new rear drive shaft and that together with new joints took the vibration away.. Let's see just how many parts we can throw at this thing and see if we get lucky and the problem fixes itself... Rant off!! :salute:


----------

